# Oscillating tool poll



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Fein Multimaster :thumbsup:


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

PaliBob said:


> Fein Multimaster :thumbsup:


I noticed that you have mentioned the commercial grade model before. Obviously that is not in my price range. How is the FMM 250Q?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

gmhammes said:


> I noticed that you have mentioned the commercial grade model..............


 Fein tools are all expensive but the MultiMaster is NOT their commercial model.The Fein commercial line is called the 'SuperCut'
http://www.feintools.us/index.php?c...&x=Fein_FSC_20_CK_SuperCut_with_Carpenter_kit



gmhammes said:


> ........How is the FMM 250Q?


The Fein consumer grade FMM 250Q MultiMaster usually goes for ~$400
I have an older MM in the metal case and consider it one of most valued tools.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000U8S3QA/?condition=all&tag=dear0356-20
.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Fein offers a stripped down Multimaster Starter Kit for ~ $200

Same motor as the more expensive kits with all the accessories.

I get more blades (high quality) at a more reasonable price from:
http://multiblades.com/
.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Feb 22, 2010)

Dude, I just wanted to check out how they worked before spending big bucks. Bought a cheap one at Harbor Freight. $39.00 with sanding,cutting, and scraping attachments I love it


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I would not be afraid to buy from HF

I do not know though, if the blades are interchangeable with any of the other brands.

Does anybody here know?

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Category.taf?CategoryID=116&pricetype=
.


----------



## mwpiper (Feb 26, 2009)

I bought the HF tool but buy Dremel attachements. Yes, they are interchangeable. Same size shaft.

The multitool (whatever the brand) is a game changer. I was putting a door switch in a door jam. Usual technique is to drill most of it out and then beat the rest out with a wood chisel. The multitool let me plunge cut straight lines, splitting the pencil layout and removing exactly the size block of wood I wanted removed. A real carpenter could do the same thing with chisels. But I'm just a pretend carpenter. I was laying a subfloor and it got snagged on a door molding. It was awkward and I didn't want to have to discombobulate everything so I could try to saw off the bottom of the molding. So instead, I grabbed the multitool, which is the only tool that will let you cut flush to a surface. It shaved the molding so close to the subfloor that there is no visible gap.

I'm a believer.

I tend to go to HF because they are substantially cheaper and I don't have to make a living with the stuff. If I end up not using it much, I'm not out a lot of money. If I use something extensively and it breaks, then I replace it with a better brand. If it doesn't break, I don't replace it.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Got my Fein in Yesterday... I am a believer, just need to find more things to do around the house with it! lol


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I congratulate your enthusiasm, however when you said:


mwpiper said:


> .......I grabbed the multitool, which is the *only* tool that will let you cut flush to a surface.


 This is not True. It is an *offset *tool blade not the tool brand that will make a cut flush to a surface.

Here is a tool blade supplier that has blades for all the Oscillating Tools that I know. If you go through the ‘Tool Selection’ list on this site, you will see that offset blades are available for all brands of oscillating tools. http://www.imperialblades.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MM250
.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm going to have to start bookmarking these blade sites as i know i will hit a project that requires a different blade soon!


----------



## TrafficCopSmith (Dec 23, 2009)

PaliBob said:


> I congratulate your enthusiasm, however when you said: This is not True. It is an *offset *tool blade not the tool brand that will make a cut flush to a surface.
> 
> Here is a tool blade supplier that has blades for all the Oscillating Tools that I know. If you go through the ‘Tool Selection’ list on this site, you will see that offset blades are available for all brands of oscillating tool. http://www.imperialblades.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MM250
> .


Wow... those blades are so much cheaper than buying them from Rockwell...


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

are they same quality of steel?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

tpolk said:


> are they same *quality* of steel?


I don't know about the blades from "Imperial Blades" but the Sonicrafter blades from Multiblades have hardened teeth and are extra long, with cutting depths of 1-3/4" or 2" and go for $11
.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

I see that Amazon has reconditioned Dremel MT's on sale for $44 (one day sale). I don't generally care for reconditioned tools and I generally try to buy top of the line (fein), but at this price, why not?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/ref=pe_36550_20082290_pe_00_head


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a Dremel MT - was one of the first of the general available units and I needed it for a perticular job at the time. I am home DIY'er - not using professionally. It works and gets the things done I have needed it for. 

The reconditioned unit from Amazon sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

just to throw another manufacturer into the mix,porter cable now has one

http://www.portercable.com/AboutUs/PressRelease.aspx?BlockID=161e0b60-8a59-4641-a149-196ac128e7ce


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, here's the story. 

I was on a job that had 5/8 drywall glued over Advantech OSB sheathing.

Several sheets (More like 20):whistling2:, had to be removed and the glue scraped off for re-install.

The GC bought a brand new Dremel and smoked it in about an hour. It got so hot you had to wear gloves to touch it.

I had a HF Chicago Electric unit that I got with a coupon for $34.99. I was dying to put it through the torture test in front of me, so I hooked it up with the scraper blade included.

I put in at least 3 hours straight with that tool, working it hard. Very hard. Uncharacteristically hard, trying to kill it.:no:

Guess what? The GC saw how it held up and bought 2 of them.

We beat these tools for several days and couldn't kill them, none of them.

I ended up buying a second one for myself, since the package with the tool is about the same price as the individual blades and accessories that come with it.

Most blades run between 8-10 bucks, unless you're looking for diamond impregnated grout blades and such.

I often get 20% off any single item coupons in the paper, so I hit the local store regularly for hard to find curiosities.

Their 1/4" hydraulic/pneumatic riveting tool is another great buy with the coupon.:thumbsup:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I got the Sears cordless job. I've had it for about a half a year now, and I sometimes wonder how I ever got along without it. I'm not kidding. I find I reach for it on almost every job I'm on.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

loneframer said:


> OK, here's the story.
> 
> I was on a job that had 5/8 drywall glued over Advantech OSB sheathing.
> 
> ...


That might be, but it prolly is made in the aquadot factory. You ever feel sleepy afterward? :laughing:

http://articles.cnn.com/2007-11-08/us/toy.recall_1_aqua-dots-julie-vallese-spin-master?_s=PM:US


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

WirelessG said:


> That might be, but it prolly is made in the aquadot factory. You ever feel sleepy afterward? :laughing:
> 
> http://articles.cnn.com/2007-11-08/us/toy.recall_1_aqua-dots-julie-vallese-spin-master?_s=PM:US


Not sleepy, but my a** is usually wore out afterward.:huh:


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Hmm..maybe a little bit more than we needed to know


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I bought the Harbor Freight deluxe model---I figured it to be a one shot specialty tool --if it made it through the job I bought it for.it was paid for.

That turned out to be the handiest little machine--(and the blades are about half the price of the fancy 
'bragging rights' brands.

We've dubbed it the 'magic tool'--comes out of the truck several times a week. I recommend it.--Mike--


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

I bought a Bosch PS50 w/ the free PS driver for 129 at lowes xmas 2010. Short battery life but I got 4 of the 10.8 batteries! Low vibration! I love it!


----------



## jeffs55 (Jun 6, 2010)

*Rockwell*

The Rockwell tool is all that I have experience with so I cant speak on the other brands. It seems to be well made though.


----------



## parts (May 6, 2009)

I have the cordless Bosch and it suits the need I bought it for fine. I don't make lots of cuts but when I do it is frequently on ladders and having one less cord dangling is a big plus


----------



## Broughton (Aug 1, 2011)

All the commercial crews I see have the fein. I keep waiting for them to give me one as a gift for being such a sweet guy, they look like beasts.


----------



## ironman70 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a Porter Cable and love it...


----------



## BlueStoneFloors (Aug 19, 2011)

We use the HF $30 job, and it's still going strong after 12 months on the jobsite. Blades don't seem to last all that long, though. Works great for scraping, too. :thumbsup:


----------

